
Project-FiFo cloud orchestration adds FreeBSD support - ipalreadytaken
https://blog.project-fifo.net/project-fifo-0-9-3-release-hello-freebsd/
======
X86BSD
This is a huge boon for both SmartOS and FreeBSD. Furthering collaboration
between the two. This is such a great piece of work that is such a great fit
on FreeBSD. The community will love this and appreciate all the hard work
dumped into this. It even has the Linuxulator (Linux binary compatibility)
working for FreeBSD jails! Woo!!

Absolutely fantastic work by the fifo folks! Just stellar! The future is
bright.

~~~
Annatar
_FreeBSD and Illumos have always seemed to be good friends rather than
competitors in the operating system landscape. Not only do you rarely hear
something bad said about the other from the communities, but there is a
healthy level of respect and cross-pollination going on.

...

It is refreshing to see such cooperation in an otherwise extremely competitive
field. This fantastic attitude inspires us._

We are truly lucky and blessed to have the people in the FreeBSD community as
friends.

It is a great time to be a part of both communities and have such advanced
techologies at our collective disposal.

The future is bright indeed. There are no two platforms I’d rather be on than
SmartOS and FreeBSD. Thank you dear friends for everything you’ve done.

~~~
Licenser
Agreed, the FreeBSD community has been incredibly welcoming despite
differences in approach of some which is super refreshing compared to the
"just do it that way we've always done it like that" you encounter in other
places.

------
Licenser
Hey I'm Heinz, if you have any questions feel free to ask.

~~~
rjzzleep
The documentation has been saying that the zones in 0.9.2 will no longer work
in 0.9.3. Can I assume that 0.9.3 is now "stable"?

Besides the fact that I have "thin" root zone in SmartOS and the fact that
there are still a lot more images available for SmartOS, what things are there
which would make you choose one over the other?

EDIT: vmadm allows kvm zones, does freebsd vmadm support bhyve as well? or is
that not really possible?

EDIT2: thank you for your work

~~~
ipalreadytaken
0.9.3 Jails support has no foreseeable changes going forward as far as
upgradability. 0.9.2 was Alpha support for BSD to see if there was any
interest, once it was determined that there was interest we started looking at
what it would take to have a stable implementation. One of the things we had
to do was make a version of vmadm for FreeBSD which took a different approach
than iocage (what we used in 0.9.2).

We are from a SmartOS background so of course we are biased to SmartOS, but
there are software packages that work better on BSD, and it does have some
interesting potential with wider hardware support.

Freebsd vmadm has jails, and lx jail support right now. We are looking at
adding bhyve. It should not be a large task as we took a jail in a jail
approach in order to have vnet support but still lock down in inner jail. This
made adding lx jails a minimal task, and I expect bhyve to be no different.

Thanks for the compliments! We love FiFo and hope you do too!

~~~
ranty
How are the FreeBSD lx jails? Do they leverage Joyent's work, or can't
(because CDDL vs BSD)...

~~~
Annatar
I think FreeBSD’s capability to run Linux binaries predates even lx branded
zones in Solaris 10.

~~~
X86BSD
It does, I was a bit confused at first as well. It should be noted when
project fifo says "lx jails" it does not mean LX branded zones from SmartOS.
It means FreeBSD's native Linuxulator. Which has been in FreeBSD for.. many
many years. It's a similar take on LX zones, but FreeBSD native. It does the
same thing. Runs native Linux binaries.

~~~
ranty
Asking because last time I looked the FBSD stuff wasn't "really there". This
would seem to still be the situation: "a true (albeit limited) ABI
implementation is provided."

[https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?linux](https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?linux)

~~~
Annatar
As soon as you see “syscall translation”, those are the magic words and they
mean that the support is pretty complete. Sure there might be edge cases but
if glibc can make a Linux syscall and get good data back, that’s it.

------
Timothycquinn
Thanks for embracing FreeBSD. I too am a fan of Erlang, OTP, Elixir and
virtual infrastructure. I hope to be using your stack in the coming months and
hopefully can contribute back to your projects in some way.

------
Annatar
I love how the already excellent software environment around SmartOS just
keeps on evolving and expanding daily.

And Heinz, congratulations on sticking with illumos / SmartOS and taking a
stand for what you believe in; I loved your talk from a few years ago.

~~~
Licenser
Thank you, friend! You have no idea how much some encouraging words can mean
:)

